# proper etiquette ?



## lostinutah (Nov 3, 2014)

I am in a preforming group, and my first performance was back in October, while I was with my husband, (most of the performance), he was busy with his phone, reading none other than this site. This past weekend, the company I preform for had a Christmas party, he was on his phone again. I have and had told him that if he doesn't want to be at these performances, to please not waist our money, and his time. Proper etiquette, and plain old common courtesy would state that a cell phone in a performance, is just like a cell phone in a movie, correct? Also, how do I try to help him understand that, as much as I would like him there to see my preform, I would much rather have his full attention, while he is there, than to have him only half there?


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Common sense dictates that all phone ringers be turned off to not interrupt the performance.
Browsing is totally different.

How would this have been any different than if he had brought a book?

Just show him this question and ask his opinion...or better yet....TALK to him.


----------



## ToothFairy (May 19, 2013)

Rude. Just Rude...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

On the other hand some performers make it their personal crusade to stop the show, demand the offender be physically thrown under a horse drawn carriage for such things. 

B^itch, your tickets were $375 and I will pretty much f^cking do what I like.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SamuraiJack said:


> Common sense dictates that all phone ringers be turned off to not interrupt the performance.
> Browsing is totally different.
> 
> How would this have been any different than if he had brought a book?
> ...


How many people bring a book to read during performances?

The point is that her husband comes to performances, acts bored and is on his phone the entire time. He is obviously no interested in what she is doing.. and is probably letting her know that while she drags him there against his will.... he does not have to pay attention... it's a passive aggressive thing to do.


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

lostinutah said:


> I am in a preforming group, and my first performance was back in October, while I was with my husband, (most of the performance), he was busy with his phone, reading none other than this site. This past weekend, the company I preform for had a Christmas party, he was on his phone again. I have and had told him that if he doesn't want to be at these performances, to please not waist our money, and his time. Proper etiquette, and plain old common courtesy would state that a cell phone in a performance, is just like a cell phone in a movie, correct? Also, how do I try to help him understand that, as much as I would like him there to see my preform, I would much rather have his full attention, while he is there, than to have him only half there?


Have i read it correctly he was on this site during the performance? what is going on in the relationship that he is? are you maybe getting to close to another male actor or very friendly/flirtatious with male cast and he feels insecure? 
I agree it is rude and it must be mentioned perhaps he feels that you felt obliged to drag him there? he must understand that you want his support and interest in this venture but you must understand any concerns he has about other guys seeing you as available or you seeing them as more fun and eventually better than him it could be insecurity showing in this way?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds very passive aggressive. Did you make him go? Was he doing this as a protest?

No mature adult would do this especially at their wifes performance. He is rude.

TBH I would just not invite him in future.


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

Runs like Dog said:


> On the other hand some performers make it their personal crusade to stop the show, demand the offender be physically thrown under a horse drawn carriage for such things.
> 
> B^itch, your tickets were $375 and I will pretty much f^cking do what I like.


Are you the husband?


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

He reads this site.

You post your complaint on here.

Why? Presumably for him to read on here and read comments condemning his actions?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I think it's rude. Nobody wants to be sitting in an audience where someone has their light flashing the entire time from their phone. It's rude and annoying.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

When I'm out with my DW, I'm there to enjoy her company and the activity. I leave the phone in the car. Anything else is rude. 

BTW, I'm not talking about shopping, ect...


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd like to know why you were there in the first place. DO you do the driving, set up equipment, etc... or do you go just for the performance?

Do you go to most of her performances?

Where did you sit?

If you go to help set up, etc... then it seems to me that you can pass your time during the performance the way you see fit, assuming it doesn't bother others. If you're standing at the back or in the lobby, that's fine.

If you go to every performance I don't think it's reasonable to have to watch them all, assuming you can sit/stand outside the audience area.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It's poor etiquette to do that at ANY performance, much less one that your spouse is in. Tell him not to come if he doesn't want to watch. Do it in a "non-judgemental" way.

C


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

ricky15100 said:


> Are you the husband?


I can see that a stand up comic would be irritated in small room by the glowing screens but hecklers piss them off a lot more. I can see having a phone ring is distracting. But on the whole your right to wake up every day and declare fatwah# 3,127 on whatever it is you decided to be outraged about per Ninny Nanny Soccer Mom's most recent newsletter don't concern me in the god damn least. 

The last time I rode a subway some precious twit hit me with a newspaper while we were on the escalator and she started lecturing me that .... "Well in URRRR-UP people have the courtesy to stand on the right side if they're not moving!!!" 

Hand to god it took every ounce of human will power not to throw her down the stairs and grind her face into the escalator tracks while strangling her.

If you're going to be incensed about literally everything around you then you need, for your own survival to be wary of anyone else who will call your bluff and end you.


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

Runs like Dog said:


> I can see that a stand up comic would be irritated in small room by the glowing screens but hecklers piss them off a lot more. I can see having a phone ring is distracting. But on the whole your right to wake up every day and declare fatwah# 3,127 on whatever it is you decided to be outraged about per Ninny Nanny Soccer Mom's most recent newsletter don't concern me in the god damn least.
> 
> The last time I rode a subway some precious twit hit me with a newspaper while we were on the escalator and she started lecturing me that .... "Well in URRRR-UP people have the courtesy to stand on the right side if they're not moving!!!"
> 
> ...



Made me laugh. Thanks


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

OK I'm convinced your husband aka Runs Like A Dog needs to be in a performing group of his own.

Too funny!!!!


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

You guys must go down like a lead balloon in Utah!


----------

